# Question about old shower drain removal



## adpanko (Jun 18, 2009)

*I don't think you can neatly replace it*

That looks like a 40-50 year old job where the copper drain pipe was sealed into the drain cup with oakum (heavy oily fiber-like strands of thick rope that were used to pack in and seal around drains) and molten lead on top of that. I had this in my old 1964 master bath. There was no way to neatly take apart the drain assembly from the concrete shower pan. I had to cut the drain pipe from below, and take out the whole concrete pan.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You have some chipping to do---I suggest you rent a small electric chipping hammer (kind of like a hand held Jack hammer)

Open a hole large enough to expose the old P-trap--Cut out and replace the P-trap with PVC---

That corroded old trap needs updating,too.

What kind of base are you building--It it's a mud base with a liner,this link might help you.Shower Construction Info (a collection of posts) - Ceramic Tile Advice Forums - John Bridge Ceramic Tile

--Mike--


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

oh'mike said:


> You have some chipping to do---I suggest you rent a small electric chipping hammer (kind of like a hand held Jack hammer)
> 
> Open a hole large enough to expose the old P-trap--Cut out and replace the P-trap with PVC---
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I'm not replacing the P-trap I just need to get the drain straight thanks.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

adpanko said:


> That looks like a 40-50 year old job where the copper drain pipe was sealed into the drain cup with oakum (heavy oily fiber-like strands of thick rope that were used to pack in and seal around drains) and molten lead on top of that. I had this in my old 1964 master bath. There was no way to neatly take apart the drain assembly from the concrete shower pan. I had to cut the drain pipe from below, and take out the whole concrete pan.



How did you cut it? Flush with the concrete? And what do you mean by replace the concrete pan? I am already down to the floor there is no pan?


----------



## braindead (May 31, 2010)

>>>What is the typical circumference of the P-trap (I am assuming the P-trap is that sleeve I was referring to)? Yes mud base with a liner.What is the typical circumference of the P-trap (I am assuming the P-trap is that sleeve I was referring to)? Yes mud base with a liner.<<<

Typical I.D. for a shower line is approx. 2in.


----------



## Dwoodsmith (Jan 13, 2011)

It's hard to work just one trade at a time, sometimes. You may have to do some plumbing. Picture yourself having to fix the plumbing after you've built the shower.


----------



## adpanko (Jun 18, 2009)

tripower said:


> How did you cut it? Flush with the concrete? And what do you mean by replace the concrete pan? I am already down to the floor there is no pan?


Mine was on a second floor bathroom. The shower was a one piece poured concrete base that sat on top of the subfloor. I had access to the drain from the floor beneath. I cut the copper drain (further downstream from the trap - I cut the horizontal run that went back to the stack), and then took out the whole one piece shower floor, with the drain attached. I then put in a new fiberglass pan, and reran the drain with PVC.

Looks like you are on a slab? I don't think there would be any way around busting up the concrete around the drain, and redoing the whole drain and trap with PVC, and then repouring/repairing the concrete around the new drain.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

adpanko said:


> Looks like you are on a slab? I don't think there would be any way around busting up the concrete around the drain, and redoing the whole drain and trap with PVC, and then repouring/repairing the concrete around the new drain.


Sorry that is not an option, next....


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

in my opinion, it is your only option


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

broox said:


> in my opinion, it is your only option


Wrong again.


----------



## Dwoodsmith (Jan 13, 2011)

If you clean that out some can you find a new drain assembly with a tailpipe small enough to fit inside of that?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

broox said:


> in my opinion, it is your only option


I agree, a new trap will allow you to several drain body options. Plus, you have the chance to clean out the trap arm while its open. Its prolly half plugged already due to its age


----------

